# Best milk for frothing and why?



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

What's the best milk for frothing? My wife brought me some low fat milk today and when I frothed it, it was well frothed but when I poured it into my coffee, it just disappeared rather quickly. Normally I use a pasteurized milk which presumably has more fat in it and the froth remains virtually until the cup is almost empty.

Do we have any milk experts to advise me?


----------



## E61 (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't think pasteurising Milk would affect this, but I may be wrong.

Cravendale seems to be a good bet for frothing Milk. Higher fat Milk is repotedly easier to froth and may well be tastier, even after the texturing/steaming process.


----------



## Combercoffee (Feb 12, 2011)

As E61 says Cravendale is pretty good - I find it's real benefit is in the fact that it stays good for a few days where as other milk tends stop microfoaming so well after the first day. That's what I find anyway.

Definitely best results from full fat milk whatever the brand.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Another vote for Cravendale or Tesco's own equivalent called Pure.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cravendale definately "works" for me easier to get decent microfoam, even with semi skimmed, Sandy do Tesco's still do Pure? my local one seems to have stopped stocking it but now stocks Cravendale which it didn't before.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Cravendale is more expensive than their own brand which is probably why they are stocking Cravendale! Pure is still be stocked at my local store.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Fat content definitely makes a big difference. Skimmed (0.1% fat) is very tough to texture (i.e. mix the bubbles in evenly with the milk). Whole milk (4%) is easiest - and semi-skimmed and anything in between is okay. Not sure what effect (if any) pasteurisation would have.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

3% and greater steams better than lower % milks

What is the fat % of the milk you are using Marbeaux?

Also, what temperature are you steaming to?


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry, don't know. Where I live I can only buy low fat, another one, presumably medium fat and pasteurized. The latter froths OK and lasts well. The low fat one my wife bought yesterday also frothed well but almost as soon as I poured it into the cup, the froth disappeared like magic.

Of course the milk bottle labels here are all in Thai with wee bits of English.

Thanks for the replies which suggest that more milk investigation and translation is needed at this end.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Just to follow up, I checked the milk variables that I can buy here. My problem occurred with 0% fat milk whereas I normally use pasteurized now confirmed as 12% fat.

Also as per my signature I use a Press for brewing . Except for two issues with milk during my onward learning curve, temperature and fat content, I have otherwise been making some rather nice coffee.

Thanks again and no doubt there will be more questions to come


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have tried most milk for frothing and for me the best by far is Yeo full fat milk, the semi skimmed is pretty good too, people also recommend Bob's milk, I live in Wigan and have not found it yet, unless I am looking in the wrong supermarket!!


----------



## coffee3253 (Jun 12, 2016)

Definitely full fat milk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffee3253 said:


> Definitely full fat milk


Why?


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

this guy seems to know his milk:


----------

